# He is altogether lovely!



## Berean (Oct 1, 2009)

(William Dyer, "Christ's Famous Titles")

"He is altogether lovely!" Song of Songs 5:16

Jesus is most desirable in Himself--and all things that are desirable are in Him. Beauty is in Christ, bounty is in Christ, riches and honor are in Christ. Jesus Christ is the treasure hidden in the gospel, the pearl of great price; He is the sun in the firmament of the Scriptures, whom to know is everlasting life. He is . . .
a spring full of the water of life,
a hive of sweetness,
a storehouse of riches,
a river of pleasures, wherein you may bathe your souls to all eternity!

Oh! He is all fullness and sweetness! "He is the chief among ten thousand!" Song of Songs 5:10

"I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through Me." John 14:6

You may go to heaven . . .
without health,
without wealth,
without honor,
without pleasure,
without friends,
without learning;
but you can never go to heaven without Christ!

"He loved me--and gave Himself for me!" Galatians 2:20

All that Christ did and suffered--it is for me!

All that Christ has--is mine!

Christ's love is mine to pity me!

Christ's mercy is mine to save me!

Christ's graces are mine to beautify me!

Christ's power is mine to protect me!

Christ's wisdom is mine to counsel me!

Christ's Spirit is mine to comfort me!

Christ's Word is mine to teach me!

Christ's glory is mine to crown me!

Therefore, a grain of saving grace in the heart,
is better than a chain of gold around the neck! 

--from Grace Gems!


----------



## AltogetherLovely (Oct 2, 2009)

He is indeed!


----------



## Berean (Oct 2, 2009)

AltogetherLovely said:


> He is indeed!



I knew it would catch your eye, Rachel.


----------

